# Home Built Plow



## handymansvs (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone, 
I want to home build a three point hitch single bottom plow. I've been looking for detailed plans for the last two months. Much to my surprise, plow plans do not exist. If they do They are certainly very good at hiding.
I know that one can buy a commercial plow (Howse,Brinly, John Deere, Etc) I really do not want to spend the money for even a cheap plow. I have the steel, welder, ability,etc. I even have a old John Deere horse drawn plow. ( a 14 inches, I think)
The information I have gleaned from the search. Is that a plow needs to be set up with with accurate angles, depth, etc. 
Can anyone out there help me out? All help is appreciated. 
Thanks, Benjamin J. "Joe" Browning
[email protected]


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe - I can't offer you much in the way of plow plans. My thought is "why not buy an old wore out 3PH plow to use as a model for what your trying to achieve. You could probably get one dirt (no pun intended) cheap. If your not willing to do that, then go visit someone who has one and make some measured drawings" Whatever you do, keep us posted of your progress, it sounds like an exciting adventure.


----------

